
Ask HN: Hash in url identifier? - tmaly
I noticed on links to Medium and other posts like Backchannel  they have some form of hash with an identifier at the suffix portion of the url<p>example  #.3vyus8660<p>Why did they choose a hash and how is it used?
======
datalist
Its only Medium, Backchannel uses Medium

The bit is the anchor of the URL and seems to be there purely for tracking
purposes, according to
[https://www.reddit.com/r/webdev/comments/3uyd9e/why_does_med...](https://www.reddit.com/r/webdev/comments/3uyd9e/why_does_medium_add_a_hash_to_the_end_of_its_urls/)

